# SETTIMANA PIGRA E STANCA



## animalibera (25 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Questa settimana è cominciata pigra e stanca... la totale responsabilità della casa e dei figli si fa sentire....mi sono guardata allo specchio stamane e avevo un viso veramente sciupato.
> 
> Ho due figli adorabili, maturi e autonomi per la loro età,  bravi,ubbidienti sempre allegri che mai mi hanno dato pensieri o problemi ne per la scuola ne per comportamenti e amicizie, cerco di seguirli il più possibile in modo discreto ma sempre vigile.
> 
> ...


----------

